# Internet Explorer Unable to Connect in Windows Vista



## JerryD (Apr 1, 2007)

After a week of using Windows Vista, Internet Explorer stopped connecting to the internet. I use FireFox as an alternative and I have a wireless ethernet card installed. Is there a way to repair IE that works? Logged on as Administrator, I followed the instructions to disable all add-ins, closed and open IE again and under Tools/Advanced, clicking RESET just pops up the message to close all open windows and programs. I closed the sidebar, started task manager and proceeded to stop tasks when it said "Access is denied".

Starting up the DID for WV Home Premium 32-bit only presented the Install option, so I did not want to begin that.

Jerry


----------



## JerryD (Apr 1, 2007)

As a follow up to this post, I learned that when logging on to a different account, which displays icons that I had under Windows XP, I can connect to the internet with Internet Explorer.
In the new account were IE will not connect, when I click IE Tools/Internet Options/Conections/Setup, it says I am already connected to the Internet after I click Add, but when I click Browse the Internet Now, it says 'Navigation to the webpage was canceled'. Typing a different web page does not work. Going through diaognistics at that point found no problems with my internet connection.
Jerry


----------



## PPGFlyer (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi JerryD,

I have found on my Dell computer that if I am logged in and then "switch users" that user cannot connect to the internet because it say's "you are already connected to the internet".

I found that you have to "Log Off" the user that logged on to use the internet and then "Log On" the other user that wants to use the internet. This is in XP but your machine may have a similar quirk.

Greg.


----------



## JerryD (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Greg, but my problem is something different. Here's what happens running Windows Vista 32-bit. If I log on to my adminstrator account, I cannot connect with IE. If I log on using the account that existed under Windows XP, IE connects ok. If I turn off User Account Control, I click the Admin Account icon when starting up and IE connects ok. There is no problem with FireFox browser software.
Problem still not resolved.
Jerry


----------



## MWPollard (Nov 7, 2008)

I have similar problems, and had not posted hoping a later update would fix it.
IE7 doesn't work. Windows Updates don't work with a manual check, but an automatic check does work. The Sidebar doesn't connect to the Internet (the temperature shows as 86°). Firefox works, but Chrome doesn't. Some other Internet tools work and some don't. I am logged in as a secondary user, created per proper security considerations. If I log in as the administrator (the first account created), IE still works. I tried changing the account to an administrator, but IE still doesn't work.

Edit: If you note my user info (<-), I have Ultimate 64-bit, so it's not a 32-bit-only problem.


----------



## JerryD (Apr 1, 2007)

I have gone back to using Windows XP. My experience has lead me to believe that Windows Vista is best when purchased with a new computer. There were incompatabilities with both my ATI video card and my Creative sound card. At the time there was no hope for new ATI drivers, and Creative drivers were to be made available at some future date.
Jerry :wave:


----------



## MWPollard (Nov 7, 2008)

I found my problem.

I had a web filter, that I uninstalled, that had configured IE to use a proxy server of 127.0.0.1 (loopback). When I uninstalled the filter, it didn't restore the proxy settings. When I manually changed it (IE / Tools / Internet Options / Connections / LAN settings / Unchecked "Use a proxy server". Restarted IE and any programs that used IE settings, which included Google Chrome.

I didn't associate the filter with the problem because I usually use Firefox, and it doesn't use IE's connection settings. And apparently Windows Update's automatic updates tries connecting directly even if a proxy server is configured.

Summary: check ALL your network connection settings, both in the network connection itself and in IE, even if your problem isn't limited to IE.


----------



## kimmy101 (Nov 10, 2008)

help i cannot connect to internet i have a new hp compaq window vista computer i have had it for 8 months a couple of weeks ago it stopped connecting to the internet i have comcast and i have had tech come out and it shows that i am connected to the internet but page cannot be displayed when i try connecting help what can i do?


----------



## Steelgrave (Jan 3, 2009)

Kimmy, and others with problems involving 32-bit Internet Explorer not working with Vista x64:

Open a command prompt as an administrator 

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...administrator-from-the-windows-vista-run-box/

Type the following commands without the quotes:

"Ipconfig /flushdns" and press Enter.

"Netsh int ip reset" and press Enter

Vista will then want to be rebooted. Go ahead and reboot.

When it starts back up, again open command prompt as administrator.

Type the following commands without the quotes:

"Netsh winsock reset"

Vista will then want to be rebooted. Go ahead and reboot.

When it starts back up hopefully IE7 will work once again,


----------

